# Longbow brace height ?



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Daidohead said:


> How do you determine the correct brace height on a home made longbow ? What will I see if too short ? too long ? Thanks


Homemade longbow? Use a homemade brace height. That is, experiment. If your bow is a basic stick design like the English model, start at 6 inches and work up to 7 inches. Somewhere in there something should feel right.

Howard Hill style longbows around 66-68" run brace heights around 6.5". I shoot mine at 6.625"

Jack


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Make a Fist and extend your thumb. Place your fist flat against grip and twist/untwist the string until it rides on top of your thumb


----------



## Daidohead (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. It's that "feels right " that I am looking for. If I knew what happens when my brace height is too high or too low it would help. Anyone ? My bow is a 74" Red Oak "board Bow" 40# @ 30" Thanks


----------



## Daidohead (Dec 21, 2010)

I found my answers, Thanks


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Carbon Jack said:


> Homemade longbow? Use a homemade brace height. That is, experiment. If your bow is a basic stick design like the English model, start at 6 inches and work up to 7 inches. Somewhere in there something should feel right.
> 
> Howard Hill style longbows around 66-68" run brace heights around 6.5". I shoot mine at 6.625"
> 
> Jack


Hahahaha..... I'm only started on homemade bows, but I do know some about brace height for *me*. I brace my bows till I hit a "sweet spot" as much as possible. I always start low and work my way up. It's not unusual for my bows to have a brace of 8-9". There is a penalty for this, but my bow is usually quiet and for me keeps me in the bucket 10 of 10, on good days coffee cans 10 of 10 and on really good days.... well ok.... coffee cans.... mostly..

Viper made an interesting comment one time that illustrated what happens... I use heavy spined shafts for all of my bows. This is probably why a higher (up to 9") brace height works on my lower poundage bows where I cannot go to centershot, like I can on my Dorado or Jaguar and make them think its weaker.. Shoot straight(er) and quiet... were (are) my formula...

Aloha... :beer:


----------

